# Wigston Swimming Pool, Leicester - May '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Built between 1954-1957 and finally closing in March 2014.

The existing Wigston Swimming Pool will be demolished and in its place will be built a new facility featuring a 6 lane 25m competition pool with timing equipment and starting blocks, and a 60 station gym featuring the latest fitness equipment, this is due for completion in Spring 2015.


Unfortunately, a week after visiting some little shit torched the place. Now it's wrecked.
Explored with JuJu and Lost Explorer

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

Ah I remember the reports from here! 
Great work, a lovely set of photos!


----------

